# 37 Gallon Planted Eclipse



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Info:

*Equipment*
- 37 gallon _tall_ MarineLand Eclipse 3 system tank with biowheel filtration and filter media with a small amount of activated charcoal in it
- Marineland's lighting hood, it has two 18 watt T8 bulbs in it.
- Marineland heater 200 w set to 78 degrees thermometer is always around 77-78 F.

*Substrate/Hardscape*
- Mopani Driftwood 1 large, 1 medium and 2 small pieces (I soaked the wood for a day in boiling water but they are still coloring the water. I don't really mind it.)
- Flourite 30 pounds, 2 bags created a 2.5 inch substrate

*Plants*
- Amazon Sword (3 plus)
- Java Fern (About 7)
- Rotala (4 bunches)
- Flame Moss
- Java Moss
- Anubia (1 Large)
- Banana Plants (2)
- Duckweed (A small amount)

*Livestock*
- 2 otos
- 4 small Glowlight Tetras
- 12 juvenile Red Cherry Shrimp

I am trying to go for a small river style with lush plant growth, plenty of place for the shrimp to hide and breed while also having small groups or shoaling fish. I plan to add micro rasboras or some other smaller fish that will school and leave the shrimp mostly alone. I have also considered adding a handful of dwarf corys. For now, I have the shrimp in a floating breeder just in case the tetras try and make a go at them. I want them to double up in size just to be safe. By the time that happens I think the plants will be grown in enough to protect some of the future offspring so there is a steadily climbing population.

I am dosing weekly with a little less than the recommended dosage of Flourish Trace Elements and Excel. I am using the recommended dosage of Excel, just doing it every other day instead of daily.

Front Large Photo
Left Side Large Photo
Right Side Large Photo
Shrimp Large Photo


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

The tank is doing great! I hope to get a few photos up this weekend. I traded the tetras in and got 13 micro rasboras and 3 celestial pearl danios. The cherry shrimp have quickly multiplied to at least 100 and I have my first celestial pearl danio fry that is now a month old and about 1 cm long. He lives in a floating breeder tank for now. I am nearing my first trim as everything is way too over grown and I've added and removed a few of the plants. A volunteer bladderwort has been doing very well and is rivaling the java moss.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your setup way back when looks nice. I'd like to see how it's filled in. Your obviously doing things right to have everything breeding so well. Congrats on the celestial pearl danio fry!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

cant wait to see the updates


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

The tank is in a room full of windows so it's hard to take shots without reflection. I got one really good one though. Keep in mind I haven't trimmed and in fact have added some more plants since the first photos. I'm planning on trimming very soon and selling some of the trimmings in hopes I can get enough for new sponges and biobags for my filters. It would be nice if it could pay for itself.









http://picasaweb.google.com/danielgphelps/Aquarium/photo#5214808710251002194









http://picasaweb.google.com/danielgphelps/Aquarium/photo#5214808710772983906
You can't see the wood anymore!

I'd love any comments or advice. Though I do know it is time to trim. 
-Daniel


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

pretty sweet!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks good. Amazing what you can do with these Eclipse tanks and low light. I got two small ones and all my low light plants do great and water stays so clear.
Changed out the carbon cartriages to a water polishing pad and foam and does great. Cheaper too.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I just did a huge trimming, the moss had gotten out of control. My tank after the trim









I took out the silly carbon filter packet that goes with the eclipse a while ago. I stuffed the area with a bio bag and two sponges meant for another type of filter. I figured it would give me a nice amount of biological filtration and I'm pretty sure my tank has been all the better for it.

I know my eclipse only has two 18W bulbs but with the amount of sunlight I get in that room on a daily basis I think I've got a moderate light setup. I was going to opt for the retrofit lighting but I don't really think I need to. My rotala keeps its nice reddish tint at the tips and some ludwigia I have in the back corner is still red too.

After pulling out all the excess moss I found I can really see the shrimp and the celestial pearl danios. Now that I have a better understanding of how my tank grows and what specific plants need I'm planning on taking everything out this weekend except the fish and shrimp and doing a rescaping. I'll remove at least one piece of driftwood and put it in my breeder with all the extra moss. I'm also planning on moving the large driftwood on the left over to the right and after I remove all the javamoss from it, only place flame moss on it, I like it better and it is more easily controlled.

This should get even more natural light into the tank so my stem plants can grow even better. I also want to free up some substrate area so I can see the danios and shrimp that typically hide out a little more.

I'll add more photos for any input after I do it this weekend.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

The trim is done, the entire tank replanted and some things moved. I'm planning on adding some more stem plants at some point soon too.

As I mentioned, I only left flame moss and removed all the java moss from the tank except a tiny patch at the very top of the large driftwood.









Tank 6/30/08

After the trim I added Purigen and for the first time have clear water instead of tea colored.

Please, any thoughts or ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

More plants! Is that a small clump of ludwigia repens on the left? If so that needs to be in the back. That will look really nice in there. You need a plant with mid-sized leaves to bridge the gap between the LARGE leaves and the small ones. L. Repens will do that very well. 

Perhaps a tall stem plant in the back right corner behind the log too. I'd keep all the same stems together. You can repeat the theme but then you need another plant to break it up.

You have a great start there.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the input, it is Ludwigia repens, but it has been a slow grower in my tank so far. The left side of the tank gets a lot of natural light and the plants color up better there, which is why I moved the wood to the right side.

When I look back at the older photos it amazes me how bare it looks now. Once the moss fills in it will alleviate that a little. I'm also hoping to get some more plants from an upcoming local club meet. A few things to place around to fill in gaps.

You can't see it in the very front, but there is a small (less than 1 inch) type of grass that spreads with runners. I spread it out along the entire front of the tank.

I'll keep trimming the Rotala and replanting as well to fill that area in a bit.


----------

